# Bizzare Sea Slug - half Plant Half animal



## Ejack (5 Jul 2010)

Wow, mother nature sure know's how to think up creatures.

http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/pets-anima ... f-animal-0


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Jul 2010)

Cooool!!

Reminds me of a short sci-fi story I read (sorry, don't know who by) about humans in the future who had chloroplasts and could photosynthesise! 

Mark


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (5 Jul 2010)

That. Is. Awesome!!! Thanks for the link Ejack!


----------



## arty (5 Jul 2010)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Cooool!!
> 
> Reminds me of a short sci-fi story I read (sorry, don't know who by) about humans in the future who had chloroplasts and could photosynthesise!
> 
> Mark




That alrady true. Is many proofs about people get vital energy from Cosmos, Sun and other sources. And with food only some %.
And plants got too all energy not only from sun and water, nutrients. I seen in tv where scientists under microscops make expirements with different music and not only plants molecular but water too structure absolutelly change.
When water hear like mozart simphony then molecules looks like nice stars but when heavy metal molecules haoticaly spaced.

Regards,


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Jul 2010)

Hi Arty,

Thanks for this insight though I struggled to understand what you meant, do you perhaps have a scientific article where this information came from?


----------



## vauxhallmark (7 Jul 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi Arty,
> 
> Thanks for this insight though I struggled to understand what you meant, do you perhaps have a scientific article where this information came from?



heheh - yeah, I'm sure there's a scientific article showing this - it's completely believable - NOT!!!


----------



## arty (7 Jul 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi Arty,
> 
> Thanks for this insight though I struggled to understand what you meant, do you perhaps have a scientific article where this information came from?




Hi,

I will try to find this article in Internet. There is real video proofs. Also big information why in all religies use water as source of positive energy e.g. Very interesting how water and other natural elements change they molecular structure when positive or negative charged.
And that not fantastic, that is reality 
Look. Many poeple can grow flowers with same nutrients-parameters and no result, no result because they very negative charged.
My Mum long time ago growing roses and roses growing like crazy, all neighbours wonder why so good grow and in neighbours garden don't grow. But when my Mum got very sick due cancer, some roses in same time die and practicaly all roses been sick, floer heads going down and flowers feel how feell people who grow flowers.
In Latvia Country my grundmum teaching about before seed tomatoes or cucumbers need seed keep in mouth for short time then plants adjust vitamins what need more for induvidual person. And only not so far time ago i seen in tv where video about plants can get DNS(DNA can't rememebr) information.


Best Regards,


----------



## arty (8 Jul 2010)

Here link - first what i found from google about water :
http://www.wellnessgoods.com/messages.asp

I think You can find more info in internet about structure changing. 
This phenomen research many countrys scientists, so i think info can found in many websites.


Here realy good video -
Structured Water: Future of Medicine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taQUrkB0 ... re=related

And here part 3/8 - how fish in tank respond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiaZ3pFf ... re=related


Best Regards,


----------

